# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كم تكلفة طباعة الكتاب في الأردن ولبنان ومصر؟

## محمد بن علي القيسي

السلام عليكم..
فرغت مؤخرا من تأليف أول كتاب لي، وهو في 320 صفحة تقريبا
وأود الوقوف على تكلفة طباعته بشكل تقديري في الدول المذكورة، وذلك في حال كون الطبعة الأولى اقتصرت على 500 نسخة منه
أرجو الإفادة وشكرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

متوسط تكلفة النسخة بهذا الحجم تقارب الثمانية جنيهات في مصر, والله أعلم

----------


## محمد بن علي القيسي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
وحقيقة كون هذا السعر رخيص بهذا الشكل؛ يشكك أن الطباعة رديئة، أو تجاريةوليست ذات جودة!!
أليس كذلك؟؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بلى؛ وأما الطبعة الجيدة فتزيد عن ذلك بقليل

----------

